

Kickstarter: remaking old-school games - novaleaf
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/09/kickstarter-is-becoming-a-fertile-ground-for-remakes-of-old-games/

======
novaleaf
my devs launched a kickstarter to remake puzzle fighter (in HD)
<http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/378280693/god-of-puzzle>

but unfortunately, unlike the post article, it doesn't look like people are so
enthusiastic about 15 year old action puzzle games as they are for 15 year old
car shooters :P

~~~
novaleaf
oh, and if anybody wants to help point out what my team's kickstarter is doing
wrong, I'd appreciate it.

I personally think the gameplay is too nitche, but if you think something else
is/contributes to the problem, please say!

